# Used ATV part?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know of any place in salt lake that sells used ATV parts. Looking for a used seat for my 2006 Polaris sportsman 500.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There used to be a bone yard up in Sugar House... but its been a really long time since I was there.

Otherwise, you can get a new one for $150:









Complete Seat For 05-15 Polaris Sportsman Hawkeye 500 600 700 800 EFI HO INTL | eBay


2012-14 Hawkeye 400 HO 2X4. 2005-13 Sportsman 500 EFI, HO, INTL. 2005-2014 Sportsman 800 EFI, HO, 6x6. 2005, 2011-14 Sportsman 400, HO, 4X4. 2006-07 Sportsman 450, HD. 2005 Sportsman 600. 2005-07 Sportsman 700.



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There used to be a bone yard up in Sugar House... but its been a really long time since I was there.
> 
> Otherwise, you can get a new one for $150:
> 
> ...


Ya, I've looked online and have found a few new ones around $140. I was hoping to find a used one for possibly around 75 or under. Maybe not.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe check an upholstery shop. I had one re covered a few years ago. I think it was about $75.


----------

